# Came across this fishing setup for kayaks



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

http://wavewalk.com/FishingKayak/Stand_up_fishing_rig_in_kayak_BC_01.JPG


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

*Thanks for posting*

I find that interesting and might reproduce with some mods. Was there any other description or pics. Tks


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

looks pretty impractical to me except to hold a fly rod. needs angle on the rodholders to the side so you can troll, almost big enough to use as a leaning post.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

No instructions given. It's more or less for stand up yak fishing.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

probably would work ok in a native or something


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I came across the rod set up pic thru a link to some rod holder ideas.

And just came across this while trying to find info on the building guidelines for the kayak rod set up.....but a lot of $$$.

http://www.product-reviews.net/wp-c...8/02/the-first-stand-up-fishhermans-kayak.jpg


----------

